# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm CNC control >  Vietlott - cho bác nào chơi CNC may mắn

## plchmikeyword

Hưởng ứng phong trào Vietlott, em mới xách tay từ Mỹ qua Nga cái giao diện Ultimate Screen cho Mach3 của bác machmotion. Em sẽ tặng 1 bác may mắn nhất với *số thứ tự* bài trong cái thớt này *trùng với 2 số cuối của giải nhất MAX 4D*, quay số vào THỨ 7 (18/02). Giải sẽ được trao cùng thời điểm phát chương trình "Ơn giời cậu đây rồi".

_
Update: Trong trường hợp ko có bác nào trúng giải nhất sẽ lấy ưu tiên 2 số cuối thứ tự từ giải nhì, ba_

Đây là giao diện của em nó



Có thể Vọc giao diện online:

http://machmotion.com/MACH_DEMO/MachMotion2_demo.swf

Giới thiệu về em nó

http://machmotion.com/cnc-products/p...-ultimate.html

cờ nhíp của ẻm

----------

Bongmayquathem, solero

----------


## anhcos

Mach3 có thể tự làm giao diện khá dễ, cái của bác chủ mình trông không khoái, nhường cho bác khác vậy.

----------


## garynguyen

:Cool:  Em là dân cờ bạc, em chả chơi vietlott, nên em chả biết khi nào mở cả. Cụ có lòng cho em xin một suất vào email: duyloinguyen@gmail.com. Em đội ơn cụ

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Ơ số thứ tự bài thì hơi khó bác chủ ơi. Tại 2 số phải có ít nhất 99 bài (không có bài số 00), nhỡ nó ra số 00 thì sao. E nghĩ bác nên đổi lại là comment 2 số bất kỳ đi. Nếu có người trùng nhau thì lấy người post trước.
Em khởi xướng con *17* nhé.......

----------


## minhkhuehd

Em cũng ghi danh nhé minhkhuehd@gmai.com

----------


## ngocdong2001

Tui cũng khoái xổ số, chơi 1 vé luôn. Ke ke

----------


## phuocviet346

Theo đuổi Vietlot quài toàn trúng gió không ah

----------


## Quach Viet Hai

Em nghi bac nen share cho ae voi ak. Thanks

----------


## hminhtq

E lấy 1 vé hminhtq@gmail.com

----------


## plchmikeyword

Kết quả đê




Theo kết quả thì không thấy bác nào có bài viết trùng với số 51,19,53,28,57,47. Do số thứ tự bài trong thớt chỉ có 1 chữ số nên em chọn số 7 vì nó xuất hiện nhiều nhất trong giải.

kết quả bác phuocviet346 sẽ trúng, bác check mail e gửi nhé

----------


## hminhtq

Số 9 e có giải nhì mà :Big Grin:

----------


## phuocviet346

Ố ồ mình trúng số Vietlot, thank chủ thớt

----------


## plchmikeyword

Video cờ nhíp cách cài đặt em nó

----------

